# Babies-UPDATE!



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Mkay, well, today the babies are exactly 2 weeks old, and they are doing GREAT! ;D
Like I said before, I am pretty sure I have 7 boys and 6 lil' girls.
5 are hooded, and 8 are PEW.
All are a good, healthy size, and are now opening their eyes slowly! 
YAY!
Again, pleast visit my thread in Rats Needing Homes for more info. Thanks!
Pic time:

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB180478.jpg


http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB200480.jpg


----------

